# Happy Easter



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say Happy Easter! Did any of your hogs get a visit from the Easter Bunny? (Bringing mealies of course!) :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Easter to you and everyone!! :mrgreen:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok so I had to share this: I just found out that in France, they don't have the Easter Bunny, they have a gigantic flying church bell who brings you your candy, miraculously not waking everyone up with it's obnoxious clanging. I'm not even joking


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy Easter To You Too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Easter Everyone  No Easter basket for the hedgies this year but I will be giving them extra mealies tonight.


----------

